# Looking for egg donors that match my ethnicity - any advice?



## JCB2095 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi. I live in the UK and have had two failed IVFs and over 40. After a long time of consideration, we’re now exploring the donor egg route. Been a tough time to get to this stage. Now finding that it’s a mine field with the debate on fresh or frozen eggs; UK vs Europe; and challenges in finding Chinese donors. Looking for advice on anyone who’s found Chinese or East Asian eggs and experience of egg donors in general.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I can't help with personal experiences, but in this site you will find all info related to IVF DE abroad such as costs, donors availability, etc. Hope this helps.


----------

